
Ask HN: What extensions or userscripts do you feel are musts to browse HN? - leshokunin
I&#x27;ve been a heavy user of the Reddit Enhancement Suite for a few years, but only a lurker on HN. I&#x27;ve decided to become more active, but I was surprised to see no one had made a comprehensive tool suite.<p>I put something together by finding a collection of Firefox addons, and some Greasemonkey user scripts. Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;m using:
QoL improvements:
* My HN Special: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;my-hn-special&#x2F;
An all-in-one kind of addon, that enables infinite scrolling, dark mode, open in new tab. I like that things can be toggled.
* Hackers New: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;hackers-new&#x2F;
Includes content from &#x2F;new on the front page.<p>Really nitpicky:
* Hacker News Night Mode: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;hacker-news-night-mode&#x2F;
It&#x27;s made somewhat redundant by My HN Special, but when I use the dark mode from both, it makes a the body and background have a different dark tone, which makes it easier to focus.
* HN-Collapse: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;hn-collapse&#x2F;
Super nitpicky. It adds a second collapse button, but this one is on the left of the comment rather than on the right. I like that it&#x27;s aligned and easier to find.<p>I feel I&#x27;m still missing keyboard navigation, but it&#x27;s a good start. What&#x27;s your setup? Is there anything you can&#x27;t live without?
======
gerardes
Only this one:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-news-
watc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-news-watcher/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
watche...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
watcher/ojkdgdapoebjekbklfpfjlccifecjeoo)

Simply the best :)

